# "Centurian" Pen Chest



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my latest pen storage chest. Dimensions are 17"(H) x 8"(D) x 14" (W). Made out of walnut, maple and birdseye maple veneer (drawers). In total there are twenty(20) drawers and each holds five pens per compartment. The semi-open doors keep the twenty compartments securely in place should you desire to take your pen collection on the road. Brass hardware was used throughout including the rosettes attached to the doors. Hope that you enjoy the pixs and that it may inspire others pen collectors to build their own "Centurian".
-Peter-


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG  WOW WOW and DOuble WOW [^]

Very Nice

Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 23, 2007)

That is an absolutely stunningly beautiful piece of furniture. But, I'm not sure I understand the purpose of it. Do you 'collect' your own new made pens?


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work Pete. I noticed "A10" stamped in the back of one of the drawers.
What's up with that?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />That is an absolutely stunningly beautiful piece of furniture. But, I'm not sure I understand the purpose of it. Do you 'collect' your own new made pens?



I have been very fortunate to have acquired some excellent pens from who I consider "key" IAP pen artists. It's a work in progress and I'm always eager to expand on this growing collection. Appreciate the compliment Frank.

-Peter-[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Nice work Pete. I noticed "A10" stamped in the back of one of the drawers.
> What's up with that?



Each of the twenty pen drawers have a distinct alpha-numeric sequence in order to return them to their original spot if removed. Plus it helps to catalouge specific pens and locate them in library form. They are labelled A1 to A10 and B1 to B10.

-Peter-[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 23, 2007)

Peter

That is a very impressive chest.  Very well done!


----------



## neon007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just stunning!!! Wish I could make something of that caliber. Did you use a plan for that or did you just go at it free? Where can I find a blue print for something like that?


----------



## broitblat (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful! (Gosh, and practical, too [])

  -Barry


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 23, 2007)

very nice, where is the waiting-list sign-up?[]


----------



## papaturner (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful craftsmanship..........You did an excellent job.


Perry


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neon007_
> <br />. Did you use a plan for that or did you just go at it free? Where can I find a blue print for something like that?



No plan, it's all freehand. The key for me was to build the twenty drawers to one size and then to simply build around the given dimensions. 

-Peter-


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 23, 2007)

Really nice.  It looks like the top serves as a window into the top 2 drawers.  Are the sides walnut also?


----------



## bgray (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent work.

If you were willing to consider doing these on a production scale, I think pen collectors would pay a hefty price for one of those.


----------



## Shane (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW ... That is beautiful ... Great work!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Simply!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?[][:0][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MarkHix_
> <br />Really nice.  It looks like the top serves as a window into the top 2 drawers.  Are the sides walnut also?



That is correct... pen skylight(s). Solid walnut sides, including bottom base.

-Peter-[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> Simply!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?[][:0][]



William, what can I say except that I'm a simple guy.[] Thanks.

-Peter-[]


----------



## thewishman (Sep 23, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Nice, contrasting figured woods and great workmanship. A very impressive chest.

Chris


----------



## Hosspen (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a "simply awesome" pen chest. Great Job!!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice Work Peter![]


----------



## Darley (Sep 23, 2007)

Very neat, I like it, great work


----------



## Ligget (Sep 24, 2007)

Outstanding![]


----------



## kkwall (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice work.[8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nicely done, Peter! I like the elegant look that the Walnut shorty doors give the BE Maple drawers.[^]


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 24, 2007)

Fantastic.  Beautiful combination of curly walnut and birds eye.  Nice job.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 24, 2007)

That's awesome!!!  Do you have the chippendale-style, low-slung stand finished yet?? []


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Kalai (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW that's nice, aloha.

Chris[]
Kalai[]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 25, 2007)

Super job Peter, something to be very proud of. I hope it is filled with pens []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Super job Peter, something to be very proud of. I hope it is filled with pens []



Thanks for all the nice things and encouragement that IAP members have posted. And, yes Anthony, it is (mostly)filled with some great IAP created pens. One of my favourites is a Legacy rope twist cocobolo Sierra[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Sep 28, 2007)

Amazing work!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great chest, beautiful work.


----------



## mishadude (Oct 2, 2007)

That's spiffy!


----------

